# OCL/P&OCL 5th Reunion Liverpool 2013



## Lofty Shears (Feb 15, 2009)

Did you sail on the Bay Boats?
We average about 40-50 lads at the weekend each year.
You are hereby cordially invited to celebrate that distant time in the past when men were men, and Tilly Doyle had a tash!, a time far, far away, lost in the cobwebs of our fondest memories, a time forgotten by most, a time that was feared by many, " BAY BOAT TIME", a time span across 3 decades where sailing, drinking and working merged into one, a time never to be forgotten.
The City of Liverpool is proud to host this annual event on the weekend of 2,3,4th August 2013.
The fun begins with a meeting of lost souls and early starters in the Crown pub near lime street from 3pm onwards on the friday, for those arriving later meet in the Crown from 7-8pm, then a wander around Liverpool Friday evening.
Saturday is usually a run ashore in the afternoon meeting place to be sorted nearer the time.
Saturday evening the official Reunion bash is back at the Cornmarket where the landlord has agreed to provide some nosh.

On facebook?, click this link 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/bayboats/

Regards
Lofty


----------



## Lofty Shears (Feb 15, 2009)

just to bump it up,


----------



## gary halse (Feb 21, 2011)

*night out*



Lofty Shears said:


> Did you sail on the Bay Boats? hi mate is it still on Saturday ? I've got sean lockwoods number. im not on f/b my email is [email protected]


----------



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

Lofty Shears said:


> Did you sail on the Bay Boats?
> We average about 40-50 lads at the weekend each year.
> You are hereby cordially invited to celebrate that distant time in the past when men were men, and Tilly Doyle had a tash!, a time far, far away, lost in the cobwebs of our fondest memories, a time forgotten by most, a time that was feared by many, " BAY BOAT TIME", a time span across 3 decades where sailing, drinking and working merged into one, a time never to be forgotten.
> The City of Liverpool is proud to host this annual event on the weekend of 2,3,4th August 2013.
> ...


Hi as an "Ivory Tower" man but are you aware of the main OCL/P&O reunion group which meets in London annually called "SCARA" and run by Belinda McCormack also a Beagle House walla. Drop me a mail and I will give you here email address if you want. About 270 staff involved.......(Pint)


----------

